# Anyone else buried in snow?!



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

We got over a foot of snow last night and with the -30F windchill, we have some serious winter here!!




































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

We got around 10". -30°F windchill here too. It's -6°F outside right now.

Bundle up.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

We are -16 but the weather channel says it feels like -38. :wild:

I am so sick of the snow, I never want to see it again!


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

Yep, the "feels like" temp is -34. I had to go out and shovel the snow away from the back door (the wind blew up some pretty giant snow drifts) a few hours ago. Ralphie went out for a few minutes, then bolted to go back in. I was wearing thick socks and snow boots and my toes are STILL cold!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Buried in snow up to my knees, wind gusting at 30mph....and -40 wind chills. So over this winter.... :help:


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

No, I'm in southern California. We are still wearing t-shirts. Although they are saying we are going to get some colder weather. 

Our high is suppose to hit 65. If we want to see snow we usually have to go to it. Every once in a while we do get snow though. The last time was in 2008. It lasted like 2 days. It was crazy...


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

trcy said:


> No, I'm in southern California. We are still wearing t-shirts. Although they are saying we are going to get some colder weather.
> 
> Our high is suppose to hit 65. If we want to see snow we usually have to go to it. Every once in a while we do get snow though. The last time was in 2008. It lasted like 2 days. It was crazy...


Haha I'm in SoCal too. Its nice and warm: p

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

I usually like winter (though Cali weather is always lovely too lol) but this is just too much!! Glad we had a snow day at work and didn't have to drive in... I'd not have made it very far! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

It's cold everywhere it seems, just got done plowing for the second time in about 5 hours.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

trcy said:


> No, I'm in southern California. We are still wearing t-shirts. Although they are saying we are going to get some colder weather.
> 
> Our high is suppose to hit 65. If we want to see snow we usually have to go to it. Every once in a while we do get snow though. The last time was in 2008. It lasted like 2 days. It was crazy...


The place I usually go to for snow hasn't had any at all this year, it's in the 60's up there too boo! We are in the low 70's here, I wouldn't mind taking some of your cold... It's only been like 5-10 degrees cooler here(I'm on the coast) then summer temps!


----------



## Rinegunner (Apr 20, 2013)

-40 wind chill today. spent 6 hours trying to get my crane to run. My mustache froze to my beard so I give up. came home and run with the dog a bit and now hes keeping me warm. Everybody be careful in this stuff. grab a warm dog and relax.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Not yet, we had a snow storm last night and right now we are -6 but it feels like -16 with the wind chill. We are suppose to go down to -28 tonight which will freeze all the slush crap we have..oh and the best part is! every bloody place in town is sold out of salt.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

No snow here but super cool temps, yesterday during training my son said "daddy I'm about to become an ice cube".


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Ok - here comes a stupid question from someone who doesn't get snow....what do you do when you wake up in the morning and there is snow piled up against your door? When you open your door, does all that wet stuff come falling in? And does your door ever freeze shut?

Silly questions, I know - but having 4 inside dogs all wanting to go out to potty first thing in the morning, those types of thoughts go through my mind when I hear of 1' plus snow at night....


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh goodness yes! Here's the biggest icicle we've got in Georgia:










And here's the drifts in my front yard:










Oh, wait... that's my grass growing. DARNIT.

I'm seriously jealous of all you northerners! I am one of those rare snow-beasts. Can't wait to move back up where snow is a legitimate weather pattern!


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Lilie said:


> Ok - here comes a stupid question from someone who doesn't get snow....what do you do when you wake up in the morning and there is snow piled up against your door? When you open your door, does all that wet stuff come falling in? And does your door ever freeze shut?
> 
> Silly questions, I know - but having 4 inside dogs all wanting to go out to potty first thing in the morning, those types of thoughts go through my mind when I hear of 1' plus snow at night....


Never had that sort of problem with a house door... But a car door, yes!! Snow dumps inside and sometimes the doors glaze shut. I've had the door latch get so stiff that it won't latch again after you open it lol. 

With the house door sometimes you just have to use the door to shove the piled-up snow away. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

Lilie said:


> Ok - here comes a stupid question from someone who doesn't get snow....what do you do when you wake up in the morning and there is snow piled up against your door? When you open your door, does all that wet stuff come falling in? And does your door ever freeze shut?
> 
> Silly questions, I know - but having 4 inside dogs all wanting to go out to potty first thing in the morning, those types of thoughts go through my mind when I hear of 1' plus snow at night....


For me, my back door usually gets snow piled up against it. That means that I can't even open the outer door so I have to suit up, go out the front door, walk around the house through 3 feet of snow and shovel the snow off the back door. If it's windy and the snow is light and dry, some will blow in the door when I open it. Since it's so cold right now, though, the snow isn't heavy and wet. The door has yet to freeze shut (knock on wood) but my windows by the back door have ice on the inside of them because I don't have storm windows and that area of the house was added in the 1960s and is not insulated.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Tons of snow here. A normal one hour drive to work took two hours today.
An easy 3 foot snow bank at end of driveway this morning...so NOT impressed.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

marbury said:


> Oh goodness yes! Here's the biggest icicle we've got in Georgia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please stay inside, don't risk driving anywhere until that icicle melts. It's not worth the risk.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

jjk454ss said:


> Please stay inside, don't risk driving anywhere until that icicle melts. It's not worth the risk.


Right?! I mean they really should cancel school... I know I won't let my dogs out in this nonsense.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Saphire said:


> Tons of snow here. A normal one hour drive to work took two hours today.
> An easy 3 foot snow bank at end of driveway this morning...so NOT impressed.


Are you having a salt crisis? We are, i cant find one store that has some in stock.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Carriesue said:


> The place I usually go to for snow hasn't had any at all this year, it's in the 60's up there too boo! We are in the low 70's here, *I wouldn't mind taking some of your cold*... It's only been like 5-10 degrees cooler here(I'm on the coast) then summer temps!


I would like to give you some of our cold...lol. I remember on January 2 the weatherman saying we got 18 inches of snow since New Year's Eve. Then we got another eight to ten inches on top of that. Now it's -15 with a -41 wind chill factor.

I think I'm done with winter. Thank God my dog is old and doesn't have the energy requirements that this weather prevents. He hates booties but every time we go out side, he limps since one of his paws is frozen.  We get in and out quickly.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Illinois really sounds like its getting pounded


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'm on the East side of Lake Michigan so lake effect machine is not taking a break. We have about 3 ft on the ground and it's still coming down. I just took these this afternoon. -32 with windchill right now.
White outs are the norm:








We've been keeping everything shoveled/plowed but can't keep up with the winds and the snowfall








Yesterday when it was still 'warm' out:


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

This Sucks. I'd kill to live in an area with decent snowfall. I hate being in Texas. 

Jelpy


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

-11F here. 

We have snow. But it is mostly leftover snow. We got some last night. But my driveway was still full of snow from the last blast, even though it was melting and all, yesterday.


----------



## meek (Feb 14, 2012)

Jelpy said:


> This Sucks. I'd kill to live in an area with decent snowfall. I hate being in Texas.
> 
> Jelpy


I'll trade ya places. I live in PA and it's snowing and blowing and it's -35. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> I'm on the East side of Lake Michigan so lake effect machine is not taking a break. We have about 3 ft on the ground and it's still coming down. I just took these this afternoon. -32 with windchill right now.
> White outs are the norm:
> 
> 
> ...


I love your snow and cold! Wyoming has also been below zero. We bundle up and head to the trails, windchill isn't that bad in the trees. Skiing and snow shoeing with the dogs. GIVE ME 2 OR 3 MORE FEET AND I WOULD BE IN HEAVEN!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I hate this weather!!!! 

My poor dogs can only handle like 2 minutes of this cold and then they want right back in, their little paws are frozen. 

I am on Lake Michigan and about 7 minutes from Wisconsin.


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm in the city at the lakefront and it's even bad here. Frank is fairly buried in some places because of drifting. A couple of buildings first floors were under snow drifts. That was impressive.

While it was still snowing:









I think it finally stopped here:


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Love the pics of the dogs in the snow...dogs always make winter better


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Are you having a salt crisis? We are, i cant find one store that has some in stock.


No idea lol thats hubby dept. I had to turn around and not go to work..zero visibility scared me to much to proceed. Something about cars driving with 4 way lights on and honking horns that said "BAD IDEA".

As for Gus, he could care less. I had to bribe him to get him out of the cold and inside....-39 with wind chill today.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Everytime I think of how deep the snow is and how cold outside it is, I remember back to July and August when it was so miserable outside I didn't even want to take out the trash.

I wouldn't trade all of this snow and cold for any amount of Summer misery.

Sorry, don't do Summer. We do do winter. And I dress for it so that I really can't tell it's as cold outside as the thermometer says it is.

I'm retiring to the UP in 13 years or so.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

marbury said:


> Oh goodness yes! Here's the biggest icicle we've got in Georgia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh. I hate cold and snow! I'm an Arizona girl through and through.  

This was my house shortly before xmas










freezing fog 



















Right now its 18 but its supposed to get almost 50 today! :happyboogie:


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

It's -41 celcius with windchill here today! BRRR!!

Yep, we've had a ton of snow, a ton of ice this year. I will be glad to see the tail end of this winter, that is for sure! It's been a bad one, it was too cold to put my horses out today.

PS. anyone who says they wish they got more snow, doesn't have to live with a lot of it I'm guessing! lol!! It gets tiring having to plough out your driveway every other night, frozen water pipes, frozen water buckets in the barn, bundling up every time you have to step outside. Everything you do is 10 x harder, I welcome the heat of summer. On even the hottest and most humid days, I try not to complain because it is so much better than this snow and cold we have here. I've slipped and fallen on ice three times this year, one time scraping and bruising my leg really bad, last year I slipped on the driveway and hit my head, I had to lay there for a minute to figure out if I was ok. And we get about 6 months of it, then the seemingly perpetual darkness by late December. This morning I was pooping my pants getting into work, my car was sliding all over the road on the ice. You can have it!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

And the muddy season to look forward to when 3' of snow melts. YUK


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> And the muddy season to look forward to when 3' of snow melts. YUK


 
Ugggghhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Carriesue said:


> The place I usually go to for snow hasn't had any at all this year, it's in the 60's up there too boo! We are in the low 70's here, I wouldn't mind taking some of your cold... It's only been like 5-10 degrees cooler here(I'm on the coast) then summer temps!


I will admit the last time a went to the snow was about 20 years ago. I went to Wrightwood I think. I'm really not into snow unless it's snowing at my house. Then it's fun in short bursts and I know it will be gone the next day. 



Lilie said:


> Ok - here comes a stupid question from someone who doesn't get snow....what do you do when you wake up in the morning and there is snow piled up against your door? When you open your door, does all that wet stuff come falling in? And does your door ever freeze shut?


My friend said her screen doors or outer door were frozen shut. She got them open so the dog could go out. She didn't elaborate on how she got them open. 

We are at 28 degrees at 8:24am. This must be the cold they were talking about.  It says were suppose to get to 65...we'll see.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Lilie said:


> Ok - here comes a stupid question from someone who doesn't get snow....what do you do when you wake up in the morning and there is snow piled up against your door? When you open your door, does all that wet stuff come falling in? And does your door ever freeze shut?


 Oh, we just make a beer fridge out of it


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

@blackshep, that's Awsome! We just put the beer in the snow out on the edge of the deck. Both doorways to our house are covered so no drifts like that.

We haven't had much snow, lots of artic air though and plenty of freezing fog. What snow we had slowly melts in the sunshine and has turned everything into skating rinks. Lots of fun keeping Ranger from messing up his tplo surgery. More chances of freezing rain this week.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Nigel said:


> We haven't had much snow, lots of artic air though and plenty of freezing fog. What snow we had slowly melts in the sunshine and has turned everything into skating rinks. Lots of fun keeping Ranger from messing up his tplo surgery. More chances of freezing rain this week.


That's awful. I would be a nervous wreck walking Barkley on ice or snow.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Nigel said:


> We haven't had much snow, lots of artic air though and plenty of freezing fog. What snow we had slowly melts in the sunshine and has turned everything into skating rinks. Lots of fun keeping Ranger from messing up his tplo surgery. More chances of freezing rain this week.


I love my YaxTrax for the ice, someone needs to make them for dogs.


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Took this pic yesterday... This is without windchill!! 

View attachment 160298


Can't remember when it was this cold!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Nigel said:


> @blackshep, that's Awsome! We just put the beer in the snow out on the edge of the deck. Both doorways to our house are covered so no drifts like that.
> 
> We haven't had much snow, lots of artic air though and plenty of freezing fog. What snow we had slowly melts in the sunshine and has turned everything into skating rinks. Lots of fun keeping Ranger from messing up his tplo surgery. More chances of freezing rain this week.


 That pic is just a joke that's going around, I shovel out my doorways! It's a pretty funny idea for a side door or garage door or something though! lol


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Blackshep - that is what I thought would happen with all that snow building up - minus the fridge...and liqour..although, that would be a good idea!!!


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

*Love the Fridge*



blackshep said:


> Oh, we just make a beer fridge out of it


That is great...I use my garage all winter for my fridge...definitely not as cool


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

jjk454ss said:


> I love my YaxTrax for the ice, someone needs to make them for dogs.


I am thinking I should get these for myself and maybe my dad, he's not very sure-footed on the ice/snow.

Which ones do you have, can I ask? There are a few types on this page:



Yaktrax Pro Traction Device (Unisex) - Mountain Equipment Co-op. Free Shipping Available


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

blackshep said:


> I am thinking I should get these for myself and maybe my dad, he's not very sure-footed on the ice/snow.
> 
> Which ones do you have, can I ask? There are a few types on this page:
> 
> ...


I didn't see them on that site, I just got the Walk, not the Pro. But I like that the Pro on that site have the extra strap over the top. I just got these:

https://www.yaktrax.com/product/walk


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

Ohhh snap, the actual temperature is above zero!!


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

blackshep said:


> got more snow, doesn't have to live with a lot of it I'm guessing! lol!! It gets tiring having to plough out your driveway every other night, frozen water pipes, frozen water buckets in the barn, bundling up every time you have to step outside.


I know, I thought the same thing when I was young! I was certain that once I'd made it through one horrible winter I'd be good and sick of it. Five years of it and I loved every minute... Unfortunately I'm one of those crazies who just prefers frostbite to heatstroke, lol. :laugh:


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

trcy said:


> That's awful. I would be a nervous wreck walking Barkley on ice or snow.


Actually he does pretty good out there unless there is some distraction, neighbors cat, squirrel, that kind of thing. He slipped on his ramp last week, he went down on his butt in the "sit" position all the way down, nothing happened and he is fine, gave my wife a heart attack though. Our forecast changed from FR to snow so that's good, but we won't be buried in it like the folks back east.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Since the floor under my computer is currently 32 degrees, I don't need a beer fridge, I can just slide my diet coke box up under the desk and reach down for an ice cold coke at any time.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

On Friday I did an emergency run with my mom down to Mountain Home, Arkansas & was so looking forward to no snow. The trip took 9 hours. Then...it snowed on Sunday. 
It took us 12 hours to get back up to Northern Illinois. I had to go 25 MPH in a 55 MPH zone through most of AR. We saw about 20 semis in the ditches & about six cars. 
I was so proud of Dinozzo. He did great on the drive & was reasonably well behaved. My grandmother had to put her dog to sleep & we were worried about her. We ended up finding a great 4 yr old border collie/spaniel mix to adopt. She was an owner surrender & the reason was "they never intended to keep her." /facepalm. 
Sorry for the book but boy do I agree this cold weather sucks!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Dear people from up north,

Thank you for sharing your weather with us. It got to 32 degrees here, less with the wind chill. Hans absolutely loved it, and jumped like a goat in the Germanic temps.

We enjoyed the refreshment, but are ready to go back to the heat now.

Sincerely,

Your friends in central Florida


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)




----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Sunflowers.... Just in case you missed it this has been going around on 
Fb all day long.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

shepherdmom said:


> Sunflowers.... Just in case you missed it this has been going around on
> Fb all day long.


Funny. But the pic is from December 8th.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Haha ya I noticed that. I was hoping you wouldn't. LOL It was actually 50 here today so we were probably warmer than you.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> Dear people from up north,
> 
> Thank you for sharing your weather with us. It got to 32 degrees here, less with the wind chill. Hans absolutely loved it, and jumped like a goat in the Germanic temps.
> 
> ...


Bur!!! But we can't wait to come home!! 80's towards the end of the week!  Awfully extreme going from this back to the palm trees!





































Too much snow dohhh!!:wild::wild:


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Mrs.P said:


> Bur!!! But we can't wait to come home!! 80's towards the end of the week!  Awfully extreme going from this back to the palm trees!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are still up there? OMG!
At least Enzo is having a blast! Safe travels! See you soon!:wild:


----------



## meek (Feb 14, 2012)

lol


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Mrs.P said:


>


This is the single best "DUHR" GSD pic I have EVER SEEN! :wild:


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

marbury said:


> This is the single best "DUHR" GSD pic I have EVER SEEN! :wild:


Isn't it though? LOL!:crazy:


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

marbury said:


> This is the single best "DUHR" GSD pic I have EVER SEEN! :wild:


Isn't it?! :wild: Sums up Enzo's first time in any substantial amount of snow! Lol Funny shot!


----------

